# RecipeDB - Hunter Old #01



## rough60 (4/4/08)

Hunter Old #01  Ale - Brown Porter  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Must be mashed low. If any one makes changes to the recipe pls provide results of your mods in the discussion thread, as this is a work in progress. Cheers.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.6 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.2 kg JWM Chocolate Chit Malt    0.2 kg JWM Dark Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale       Misc     1 g Irish Moss         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.045 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 19.9 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.42%   Colour 33 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## rough60 (4/4/08)

Modification and results wanted!!!
What did you do and how did it come out.


----------



## T.D. (24/6/08)

Hi all, 

After tucking into a longneck of Tooheys Old last night and loving it, I'm thinking I might brew something similar to this recipe on the weekend. 

Has anybody else brewed it? Is it a good approximation of Tooheys Old?

Anybody considered using Roast instead of Choc? I have both grains but would like to use up some of the roast! :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/6/08)

Interesting looking recipe. Be interested to hear what people's findings are on choc. chit malt too. :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## lagers44 (16/10/08)

Brewed a double batch of this & fermented 1 cube sofar.
The only difference i did was to make the IBU up with fuggle & goldings as thats all i had but after a 60min boil it wont make too much difference to the flavour.
Fermented the first cube with S-05 yeast at 18C for a week then chilled for a week & kegged.
OG of 1041 & Fg of 1011
A Tooheys Old ?.......... I dont think so but an extremely nice brown ale. Old is black with some roast/coffee flavours this isn't like that.

This is an extremely tasty brown ale, rich with toasty nutty chocolate flavours & a nice drying finish
and great lacing all the way to the bottom of the glass.
I have to say i love this beer, the balance, body & flavour are A1.

This is definately going into my " Staples of brewing catalogue ". Rough60, you're on a winner with this. :icon_drool2: 

Will ferment the next one with cultured coopers yeast to compare.



Lagers


----------



## kabooby (17/10/08)

When do we get to try this one Lagers  

Kabooby


----------



## lagers44 (24/10/08)

> When do we get to try this one Lagers
> 
> Kabooby



Well if everyone is well behaved I may just bring it on Thur 6th, i managed to bottle a few this time along with my Munich Dunkel


----------



## rough60 (28/11/08)

Glad you enjoyed it lagers, choc malt was all i had at the time.
Since then I've tried roasted malt and a few other black malt blends and got much closer to tooheys old, but still come back to the choc.


----------



## [email protected] (28/11/08)

I may/may not be able to get a fairly accurate  recipe for Hunter Old. Not too sure how well it will scale down though.

Cheers


----------



## dicko (28/11/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Interesting looking recipe. Be interested to hear what people's findings are on choc. chit malt too. :chug:
> 
> Warren -



Hi Warren,

I have found the choc chit to be a lot sweeter with a more intense flavour than ordinary chocolate malt.
As rough 60 suggests to keep the mash to the low end of the scale to allow for the extra sweetness of the crystals.
It is a simple recipe which are usually the best.
I might give it a go when things quieten down after the big fella in the red coat comes. :icon_cheers: 


Cheers


----------



## rough60 (28/11/08)

hey dicko,
you actually mash low to get a less sweet beer with less body, more fermentable sugars are produced with a lower mash temp.
Crystal can be steeped and doesn't need to be mashed.
Cheers.


----------



## lagers44 (7/12/08)

Hi Rough

Have now brewed the othe cube with cooper culture & found a remarkable difference in flavour & body yet gravitys were same as cube 1.
Cube 1 S-05 OG 1041 FG 1009
Cube 2 Coopers OG 1042 FG 1008

This second one was fuller in body & more mellow ( less drier in taste ) than cube 1, the chocolatey nutty flavour was a bit more balanced & smoother. The coopers added a bit of fruityness as well.

I think I like the coopers better, the S-05 tends to strip out the maltyness somewhat it's better suited to APAs me thinks.

Lagers


----------

